# Baretta's Lawn Journal



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi all, bought my place back in 2006 here in Port Coquitlam, a Vancouver suburb approx. turf area 3400 sqft. The lawn was full of moss, weeds and wild flowers. The following spring I bought my first lawn mower threw up some fence panels to keep the dog at bay and clean up began.





Tier 1
First year I power raked with the lawn mower and occasionally throwing down some weed n' feed. Budget was tight buying the necessary tools and improving turf/landscape the cheapest way possible. The 2nd spring I power raked deeper than the norm into the soil and raked up the debris leaving just soil. I didn't have the knowledge of a proper kill… no glyphosate wasn't used. I brought in the 1st of 3 loads of turf blend top soil. Spread it with Costco's Scott's grass mix, starter fertilizer and mulch for Tree Island. Unfortunately the Cherry Blossom tree had to get cut down as roots were getting into the foundation. The first year looked great, the following…not so much. Clearly I didn't have the knowledge on how to maintain it… so I just stuck to cutting the lawn, adding to the landscape and framing in the carport.





Fast forward a few years later…the dog began to slow down and not destroy everything so I gave it another shot. Brought in the 2 load of turf blend top soil over the scalped lawn and covering it with more Scott's grass mix and starter fertilizer. Glypho what? No idea. The grass was feed more, watered more and spot treated for weeds and that's pretty much it.

The last 3 years I kept getting my lawn torn to shreds in the fall just as it was starting to look half descent. I was getting tired of always having to reseed and "finally" took to the web for solutions. I came across the LCN, Ryan Knorr videos watching them religiously and of course Connor Ward for entertainment. Then last winter ran into TLF. Read a lot of great journals and member challenges, learned a lot or did I? … and began posting questions recently getting great advice.

Started my latest lawn repair in Spring 2018 bringing in another 6 yards of turf blend. Found a Pro-mix grass seed that was grub resistant. Seed went down early May but had an early heat wave and the seed didn't really germinate looking pretty sparse. Pretty sure I was sold year old seed. Soon after to my surprise our delayed water main replacement projected started taking well into the summer to complete so seed down waited until the fall. After doing more research I decided to use TTTF.

Premier Tall Fescue Mix
85% TTTF
15% Creeping Red Fescue

I bought the Sun Joe electric tiller, turning over a 1200 sqft section of the soil first. For a 13.5 amp machine no problems at all.



September 5 seed down, fertilizer and rolled it in. Water…water…water.

Here's where I'm not going to mention the city hydro seed my entire seeding area which was only to be done where the city had to remove soil to install new curbing. Thought it was pretty clear since seed was still visible and even germinating after 5 days. I was not a happy camper.

Anywho…I stayed on the watering for the next several weeks.

Late September I had say goodbye to my 18 old companion which I took pretty hard. One of the joys of being out in the yard for me was clearing the mind, enjoying my new found love for lawn/yard work and having my little buddy there with me always. Germination turned out great… nice and full but I didn't really do much other than cut and late season fertilizer.

2019
Early spring parts of the lawn were looking thin. March was very dry and warm.



May 5th - cut to 1 ¾' and applied first delivery of top dress (2400 sqft section)…sifting in with back of rake. Did I need more soil? Properly not.
May 6th - applied seed 4#/k, starter fertilizer 2 weeks later.

Unfortunately I didn't realize the mix was 70% sand until I saw it dry. My concern was I applied it too thick and pretty sure I just wasted a bunch of seed I laid over top germination in sand will be virtually nil while sun hitting it all day.

Clearly…



A few months later and the lawn for the most part is looking thicker and healthy. A little bit of clover and a ton of black medic.

Upgraded my rotary spreader with an Earthway 2150 I bought off CL but its overkill for my size lawn. None of my sections span more than 25 ft wide. Ha! My current mower wasn't a true mulcher so had to upgrade my machine of course. I decided on the HRR216. First cut sometime this week.

Plan is to start adding organic fertilizers, Humic and Kelp into the rotation and mulching. Also began cutting twice a week. Been experimenting with baby shampoo the last weeks since we haven't hit hot temps as of yet. Some areas will need reseeding in mid-August and spoon feeding after that.

I realize I still have a lot to learn but I now consider myself to be tier 2. Neighbour's telling me how great the lawn looks and asking questions and advice. Top 10% on the block for certain but unfortunately it doesn't take much. 

Hope I didn't put you all to sleep…thanks for reading!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I know all about the city coming in and destroying stuff! Also, no such thing as overkill :lol: Overall, I'd say your plan sounds good.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Cut at 4" today. Put down Nature's Best organic fert 9-2-2 2Fe a week ago. Last application was equal parts 7 weeks ago so It's lacking colour.



This part of the lawn really thick. Really happy with it. Black Medic is slowly creeping in from my neighbours. Lower right dark green was just soil a month ago. Filled in nicely with some help of some plugs.



Have this patch in my lawn. Is it KBG? Its in an area were I have a North Mix primarily but more lighter in colour.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

Looking good! Nice and thick.

The color seems a bit off (too light green), and I'm not sure if it's your photo/camera or if the lawn is lacking iron. I know you just put the HH fert down which has iron, so maybe that will help. If your soil pH is high you may need to apply iron foliarly (FAS). 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=211


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Changed some setting here's close-ups. The patch really sticks out much lighter. Didn't really notice it before, seems to be taking over.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

First time in a while I didn't get two cuts in a week. HOC is now up to 4" with higher temps coming next week. Grub control down tonight (first time used). Watering in in the morning.

7/20 morning shot


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Finally a solution for narrow section. Covers the area perfectly. 3 heads on one bib and other zone on another with good water pressure. 6 a.m. shot.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

@Baretta looking good! Color seems better.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

@cfinden yeah the color is not bad in areas except directly in front of the house for some reason. Notice the light green area directly in front of the middle sprinkler. I think it looks like the other patch of grass I took pictures of.

What rate did you put down b.molasses at? I'll try it next week if temps stay in the 70's.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

@Baretta Do it! It's such a cheap application it seems worth it even if doesn't do much.

3-6 oz per 1ksqft. Mix it in hot water

I followed this label for my app rate:
http://www.brettyoung.ca/sites/default/files/atoms/files/Blackstrap-Molasses-label.pdf


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

After several days now in low 30's (90's F) lawn in many areas my TTTF is turning brown and stressed laying bent over last watered on sunday. Height is currently 4"+. Typically would cut mid-week but will wait another day or two with cooler temps on the way. Going to begin lowering HOC in prep for overseed mid August 18th. 400 sqft section next to driveway will remain untouched as it has consistently been the best area of the lawn...very thick and nice colour. Only small section of young grass overseeded in June is browning as well.

Sprayed Ecosense Weed B Gon (Cdn ver.) 8/5 on clover and for the most part has done well. Forgot to mix. :roll:

Might have an opportunity to get 55 lb bags of micro prilled urea for $18.

@cfinden Thanks for suggesting the molasses. Much like the organic fertilizer I'm now using I'm sure it might take several app's to see the benefits.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Prep work has begun for mid-week overseed. Dug out large clump of Poa and hand pulled clover from brown sections to the right. Aerated with Fiskars 2 plug approx every 5 inches.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Got my sprayer from Amazon today.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Did you try the molasses? I've been mixing it with kelp and sometimes baby shampoo (for SLS), and had good results so far this summer.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> Did you try the molasses? I've been mixing it with kelp and sometimes baby shampoo (for SLS), and had good results so far this summer.


Yes I did one app about 3 weeks ago @ 3oz/m. Baby shampoo every other week. I will try that. Applying Humic and Kelp when I top dress and overseed in a few days.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

@Baretta I have that same 2 prong aerator, did my 5ksqft with it last year, nearly died.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

cfinden said:


> @Baretta I have that same 2 prong aerator, did my 5ksqft with it last year, nearly died.


Damn 5k...I would have for sure. I was lucky, ground was pretty soft. It's the dry spots that kill ya.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Overseed prep continues. Had to cut twice from 3.5" down to approx 2". Turf in front of the house is thick for the most part...mower was working hard. Ran the Yardworks dethatcher at the highest setting (1 mm above ground) in two directions. Raked up dead grass and ran mower over the lawn to clean up the any debris as darkness set in. Tomorrow is supposed to be wet. Taking Thursday off work. Plan is to put down the remainder of the top dress leftover from the spring delivery approx 1 yard + bags of top soil I bought before-hand...seed down...roll and then it's hope for the best will cold one in hand.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

August 24

Seed finally down, rolled and covered with peat. Didn't realize 2nd position on mower was 2.5" thought it seemed high. Had to cut again to lowest position 1.75" . Mower was really bogging down. Never encountered this with my not so thick No mix...good sign. Two wet days followed.

Was hoping to apply EM, Kelp and Humic from OGP but hopefully it will arrive tomorrow. Is it possible to apply all 3 at once to avoid disturbing the soil?

Warm days ahead. Front currently will be going without water for 10 hours during the day thru the week. 



Here's hoping to cut in two weeks before leaving on vacation.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

Nice work looks good! You can apply all 3 from OGP as a soil application mixed together no problem.

Are you gonna spray tenacity to prevent weeds? (4oz/acre) soil application.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

@cfinden 
Do I have this right then? Approx. application 2000 sqft mixed with 1 gallon of water.

Kelpgrow 16 ml
Humic 80 ml
AEM 40 ml

Yes, didn't mention the Tenacity.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Day 5. No visible signs of germination as of yet. Last few days temps in the mid 80's. Only watering 4 p.m again at 7 pm daily. Cooler wet weather coming the next few. Intended to put down Humic, Kelp and EM at seeding but didn't get it in time :roll: and busy the last few. Should I apply now or wait another week to 10 days around first cut?


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

@Baretta application rates look right to me. To be honest I don't really measure with the humic, kelp, and EM mostly because I wasn't sure if the EM will still be good next season.

Any germination yet? My TTTF seed took 7 days to see anything and I'm still getting germination now at Day 9.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

cfinden said:


> @Baretta application rates look right to me. To be honest I don't really measure with the humic, kelp, and EM mostly because I wasn't sure if the EM will still be good next season.
> 
> Any germination yet? My TTTF seed took 7 days to see anything and I'm still getting germination now at Day 9.


I think EM is good for 6 months but if you follow directions on the label, it should be good for at least a year. I have enough of all 3 to last a while. Ended up spraying in same day of last post. Have to work on my speed. Only made 3/4 of the way before I ran out. One direction to boot. Serves my right for not doing a test run first on the drive way. Probably won't apply molasses on its own since EM contains it. Really like the Chapin spray with the flat nozzle. Probably over did it pausing to pump up more air but will learn as I play with it.

Starting noticing germination on Day 6. Doing better in the shady area and partly because it's not being irrigated properly the days I'm at work in full sun areas. Sunny and warm mainly mid to upper 20's everyday not helping.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Adding two cycles starting tomorrow where water is needed most as heat continues. May need to include pop-up sprinklers to water narrow areas. Unfortunately timer sets to water every 4 hours (shortest time period). Should have done underground irrigation when I had the chance. :fool:


----------



## Bug pumper (Jul 2, 2018)

Did you ever figure out what the lighter green grass was? Did the tenacity light it up? 
Looked kind of like creeping bent, which is the main reason I Reno'd mine this year. 
Though I am not an expert.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

@Bug pumper I'm pretty sure it was POA. It was in a small area so I dug it out prior to overseeding. I got luck, did a rather poor job dethatching/topdress/seeding that part of the lawn last spring...ended up very thin. All my focus was on the front. I have some in another area of the lawn. Kinda embarressing but I thought that was the nicest patch of grass I had before I knew what it was. Ha! Allowed it to die out with the heat and no irrigation since realizing. Thought it was KBG all that time. :fool: Will address it next spring.

Thanks for checking with OK Fert. I might go pick some up in the coming weeks. Currently spoon feeding starter fertilizer. How the AMS/FAS working out?


----------



## Bug pumper (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm Loving the colour that FAS brings, although I'm not at a high rate yet.
2.5oz/k in the back. Seems to wear off fairly quick after maybe 2 weeks. I'm due for another application but I'm going to wait another week or so to get it on the same schedule as the front now. Think I'll be bumping up to 3oz/k

and I did my first app of 1.8oz/k in the front a couple weeks ago. Pretty sure the fescue can handle a much higher rate, although I'm going to ease into it being a new lawn and all.

I started a lawn journal finally, as I'm having a problem with some grassy weed popping up everywhere now in the reno... waiting for a dry period to try Tenacity on it. Hopefully this afternoon.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

9/7 - Day 14 of overseed. Gave the babies a trim down to 2" mainly in the shaded side yard. Front needed a cut but germination a little slower due to lack of frequent watering. Put down 2 50L bags Quali Grow Black Earth near man hole and reseeded then peat over top. Felt the area needed more top soil as it was drying up rather quickly no visible germination. Still having issues since manhole install and back fill (gravelly sand). Ran out of seed at this point so had to buy another 25 pounder. Applied more seed to areas that wasn't taking dropping a light dusting of peat on top. Didn't want to wait and see since I'd be away. Applied 0.25 N of starter fertilizer but was getting inconstant applications rates down with the drop spreader. Playing around with dial to get more accuracy hopefully for next app. Some areas had to go over again to drop proper amount of fert. So much for minimal disturbance.



Brown patch of grass (left) will be dug out and replaced with shrubs and plants.



Part of me wishes I could be there to see progress but I'm getting good updates. Luckily mother natures is on my side. Hoping there's a break in the weather once I get back for a cut in a few days before heading out again. Currently not looking promising.


----------



## Bug pumper (Jul 2, 2018)

What seed did you use for the overseed?


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

TTTF/Red Fescue mix by Premier Pacific Seed. I buy it at the Landscape Centre in Coquitlam.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Came back to find two sections torn up by crows. One was brown patch that's going to be turned in to landscape anyways. The other was close to same area as last year. Tried piecing it back together into the soil. 15 minutes later two crows made it worse than before. Time to renew my passport.

Any suggestions on what to try and do cosmetically for now? Currently I just put back whatever I could salvage and tamped it down. I put 2 strips on plastic chicken wire over top. Temps are now into the mid 60's.


----------



## Bug pumper (Jul 2, 2018)

Uh oh.. chafer Beetle you think? If I had any insecticide I'd give it to you. I just made a run down there last night for fungicide.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Bug pumper said:


> Uh oh.. chafer Beetle you think? If I had any insecticide I'd give it to you. I just made a run down there last night for fungicide.


Poor baby grasses didn't have a chance. 1 year in the making...minutes to distructed. It's all good...thanks though.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Nice to go out on the lawn again. Cut to 2.75" with reel mower and added another 0.25 N starter fertilizer. Didn't make any dial adjustments but larger prills aren't dropping. Grass was noticeably darker however. Hoping the crows don't do more damage to the thin areas. Dropped more seed where it was ripped up. Plastic chicken wire back in place.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Cut most of the lawn with the Fiskars reel. This section overseeded 6 weeks ago has grown in nicely. Still notice different colours of green but better than it was before.



Clean up has started in Reno area. Raked up all the young grass the crows ripped out which was pretty much all of it and then some. May leave pulled up turf in place over the winter.

Did a pull test in late August and all seemed fine. Did one today and I spooked the people hired to cut neighbours lawn. There was a bunch under there.





Being asked all the hard work I put into my lawn all for not... when I'm putting in rocks. Not giving up just yet. 

Just went outside (midnight) to put the green waste bin to the curb and a family of 6 raccoons were crossing the street. Surprised they haven't feasted over my way yet.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

Sorry for your bad luck this season man. You should be able to spring or dormant seed pretty safely in your climate.

Maybe cross the border and get some grub control too, that's some serious damage.

You have a nice lot, looks yuge for Vancouver area.

What HOC are you at with the Fiskars?


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

@cfinden Yes I already have late April/early May planned for seeding. I have an average size lot for the area. I don't have a true back yard but more like two side yards (one fenced) plus front.

I suppose the bright side in all this is I might put in DYI irrigation since I'll be starting from scratch. Save myself from getting up early on Sunday's to move sprinklers around. Been cutting it at 2.25".


----------

